
Trolling is now mainsrteam political discourse - anigbrowl
https://www.wired.com/story/opinion-trolling-is-now-mainstream-political-discourse/
======
planetzero
"n our latest study, we found more than half of some 100,000 tweets about two
female Muslim congressional candidates in the 2018 midterms (both of whom
would eventually win historic victories) involved outright hate speech. What's
more, the bulk of the harassment and provocation came from a small cohort of
troll-like accounts. These amplifiers didn’t simply retweet news stories and
spam links. Content wasn't necessarily their primary weapon; connectivity
was."

The problem is that we don't really know who runs these troll accounts. White
males from the US get the blame for these troll accounts, but the reality is
probably much different.

I would also like to see the definition of 'hate speech'. This category is so
broad now that I find its labeling useless.

